# LOLTorts



## Josh (Feb 22, 2011)

lolcats has been done - now why not LOLtorts?!

follow my lead
use http://wigflip.com/roflbot/ to add text to your photos, then post them here! the one i like the best will get a top secret tortoise forum prize.


----------



## jsphr90 (Feb 22, 2011)

i just made this one a few days ago!


----------



## Josh (Feb 22, 2011)

Ahahaha I like it! Aggressive instigator tortoise on the loose!


----------



## Isa (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Josh (Feb 22, 2011)

Isa, add some text to yours (use http://wigflip.com/roflbot/ ) - like this:


----------



## Isa (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Josh, it worked lol haha I love the R U looking at me


----------



## NEtorts (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Greg Knoell (Feb 22, 2011)

Bahaha...good stuff!


----------



## coreyc (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 22, 2011)

Awwwwww coreyc's is my fave!


----------



## mike1011 (Feb 22, 2011)

these are all great pics!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Feb 22, 2011)

As the new guy... I will play too.






And here's one of Logan when we first got him with my daughters hand on him.


----------



## Robert (Feb 22, 2011)

Just in case I'm not the only Star Wars geek on this forum.....


----------



## Josh (Feb 22, 2011)

Excellent job everyone! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Kristina (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Robert (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## coreyc (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## yagyujubei (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Fernando (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Marty333 (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Robert (Feb 22, 2011)

I am thoroughly enjoying this thread. Nice call Josh.


----------



## NEtorts (Feb 22, 2011)

these are great!!! awsome thread!!!


----------



## kimby37 (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwh0S1K5hx0


----------



## Josh (Feb 22, 2011)

I am rolling on the floor laughing at Yvonne's!!
Nice job, everyone!


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ohhh I didn't know this was a competition how many photos can you submit?


----------



## Fernando (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Josh (Feb 23, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Ohhh I didn't know this was a competition how many photos can you submit?



No limit as long as they're funny!


----------



## Kristina (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## jrholls (Feb 23, 2011)

Found this on Bing....cracked me up  Not my photo though.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Wezzer (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Tracy Gould (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Isa (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Tracy Gould (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Madkins007 (Feb 23, 2011)

(Sorry for swiping your photo NE, but all is fair in LOL and war!)


----------



## NEtorts (Feb 23, 2011)

Madkins007, your photo didnt go through.....


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nova pooping and eating at the same time :shy:


----------



## Madkins007 (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 23, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> [


----------



## zoogrl (Feb 23, 2011)

"Turn that light off! It's saturday" 





[/img]


----------



## armandoarturo (Feb 23, 2011)

hahahahaahahah awesme entries


----------



## Fernando (Feb 23, 2011)

I found this online. I thought I'd add some text and throw it in the mix =D


----------



## dmmj (Feb 24, 2011)

so according to most of these pics, turtle and tortoise linguistic skills are sub par?


----------



## Tracy Gould (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Wezzer (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Nay (Feb 24, 2011)

OH I love these!!! Needed it this week. Too bad my camera is in Ecuador with my son! Plus it looks too techno for me anyway!


----------



## terryo (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Isa (Feb 24, 2011)

LOLLLL Terry, I love the first one  looks like a scene from The Sopranos


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nova pooping


----------



## Fernando (Feb 24, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Nova pooping



what kind of accent is that? lol


----------



## NEtorts (Feb 24, 2011)

Man... I need to get a better camera so I can get good closeups with a short depth of field.....all I have is a point and shoot  I do have a friend who is a photographer but he doesnt have time to sit and wait for the perfect shot...


----------



## Marty333 (Feb 25, 2011)

NEtorts said:


> Man... I need to get a better camera so I can get good closeups with a short depth of field.....all I have is a point and shoot  I do have a friend who is a photographer but he doesnt have time to sit and wait for the perfect shot...



I just have a point and shoot you just got to learn to use all the different settings


----------



## Josh (Feb 25, 2011)

There are some real gems here! I've got a couple more good ideas - just gotta find the right photo!


----------



## Scooter (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Angi (Feb 25, 2011)

I love them all....except the torty porn LOL!


----------



## John (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## NEtorts (Feb 27, 2011)

Angi said:


> I love them all....except the torty porn LOL!



OHHH COME ON!!!!! I figured that would be a shoe in for the winner!!! LOL two greeks getting it on with a redfoot watching.....classic


----------



## Jessicap (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## kameya (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Sky2Mina (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh, I love this thread! So refreshing. 

Kameya, your herman brothers D) look awesome! How come that their color is so intense and they look so shiny and smooth? Just beautiful!


----------



## kameya (Mar 1, 2011)

Sky2Mina said:


> Oh, I love this thread! So refreshing.
> 
> Kameya, your herman brothers D) look awesome! How come that their color is so intense and they look so shiny and smooth? Just beautiful!



It's probably their shell is still wet from the the water bath...


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 1, 2011)

kameya said:


>



Or from Steve Martin: "Two Wild and Crazy Guys!!!"


----------



## welly (Mar 3, 2011)

My little Turbo is boosting!!!


----------



## welly (Mar 3, 2011)

The image doesn't shown at my last post, sorry for double posting..


----------



## Mao Senpai (Mar 4, 2011)

I thought this was amusing.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 4, 2011)

From the warped mind of my daughter...


----------



## Fernando (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Josh (Mar 6, 2011)

Excellent ! These all really crack me up !
Let's get one more week of submissions in, then I'll choose the winner.


----------



## Kristina (Mar 6, 2011)

This one turned out kind of dumb but I am gonna post it anyway.


----------



## yagyujubei (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


>


I'm dying here, that was toooooo cute!


----------



## jrholls (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Robert (Mar 12, 2011)

Josh: any winners yet? (Obviously my Obi Wan Pardalis post will be the winner, I'm just waiting for confirmation!)

These pics will look good in next years calendar!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 12, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


>



Now *THAT'S* funny!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 12, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> Josh: any winners yet? (Obviously my Obi Wan Pardalis post will be the winner, I'm just waiting for confirmation!)
> 
> These pics will look good in next years calendar!



A LOLtortoise calendar would be brilliant!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a funny idea for a picture, but can't get the shot for 3 more days....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 15, 2011)

They all look great, alot of creativity!


----------



## Josh (Mar 15, 2011)

APBT, did you get your shots yet? Its time to pick a winner (or 3)!


----------



## NEtorts (Mar 15, 2011)

Just pick Josh.........the suspense is killing me, i cant sleep....cant eat........BP is about 220 over 180!!! come on man, PICK!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2011)

Is there a deadline date for entry?


----------



## Tracy Gould (Mar 18, 2011)

any winners yet Josh the suspense is killing me lol x


----------



## Robert (Mar 18, 2011)

Come on Josh. We need the positive vibes! Let everyone know that my Star Wars picture won!


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 18, 2011)

Please let Rob down easy when you tell him my cute little tortie babies won!  

Wait, unless you are talking about the Star Wars jammie picture!! Rob won hands down for that one!!


----------



## Robert (Mar 18, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Please let Rob down easy when you tell him my cute little tortie babies won!



:shy::shy:


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 18, 2011)

Awwwww don't be sad, you won the best jammie picture award, I'll send it to you in the mail!!!


----------



## Robert (Mar 18, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Wait, unless you are talking about the Star Wars jammie picture!! Rob won hands down for that one!!



Fingers crossed that one will make it into next years calendar!


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 18, 2011)

You got my vote!!! We hang with Star War over here, so I totally get it. We have a chicken named "Chicken Vader". Whenever my son is being a stinker I usually bust out with "Luke I am your father". It drives him crazy.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 18, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> You got my vote!!! We hang with Star War over here, so I totally get it. We have a chicken named "Chicken Vader". Whenever my son is being a stinker I usually bust out with "Luke I am your father". It drives him crazy.



Haha "Chicken Vader"!!!


----------



## LindaF (Mar 18, 2011)

LOLTorts is great! I love all the pictures. Some really crack me up.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 18, 2011)

LindaF said:


> LOLTorts is great! I love all the pictures. Some really crack me up.



My favorite one was the egg with the leg sticking out (doing the Hokey Pokey). Very funny.


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 19, 2011)

I know I am probably to late but I saw Nova last night in this position and I just had to!!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's a few last ones... I took these weeks ago but I get lazy when it comes up uploading pictures.


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 19, 2011)

Chevy


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Mar 19, 2011)

Ya know, we need to organize a Tort Beauty Contest!...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh Marty that is so cute. For me my 2 favorites are CoreyC's baby saying "I wuv wettuce" and Marty's cuddle bone pic. So cute!


----------



## Josh (Mar 21, 2011)

WINNER[S?] WILL BE ANNOUNCED TONIGHT!!!


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 21, 2011)

YAY!!! Finally


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 21, 2011)

Great, I know of two!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 21, 2011)

I can hardly stand the suspense!


----------



## Robert (Mar 21, 2011)

Let them down easy, Josh. "These are not the Droids you're looking for"


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 21, 2011)

Yay!!! Wooohooo!!!


----------



## Fernando (Mar 21, 2011)

Sweet! Can't wait to find out!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 21, 2011)

Shoot, I was looking forward to the winners being anounced tonight. Alot of good creative entries, nice job everyone.


----------



## Josh (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all the hilarious entries! I've chosen the 3 winners; it was WAAAAAY too tough to choose just one! Congratulations to the winners. I will be contacting you shortly to get your address and some other important details to I can send you your PRIZES!















Thanks again to everyone for participating! I'm looking forward to doing more creative contests like this. I'm really really impressed with the participation and the cleverness some of you have!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey! Awesome I actually won!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats winners!!


----------



## Jessicap (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulation winners!!! They are all great. Josh, I can see where you had a hard time picking just one!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## coreyc (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats all of you


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you! Yay!! Josh this was alot of fun!! Thanks for starting it!!


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow I actually won  Chevy must be so happy in torty heaven right now  Congrats to everyone else who won! They all were great!


----------



## terryo (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats to everyone! Great choices.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats to the winners x


----------



## kameya (Mar 22, 2011)

It was indeed a fun competition...kudos for everyone... ^_^


----------



## Isa (Mar 22, 2011)

That was a very fun competition! Congrats to all the winners


----------



## zoogrl (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners!!! It was a fun contest  We should do this again!


----------



## Fernando (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations to those who won!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 22, 2011)

*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## jaden21 (Apr 30, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Awwwwww coreyc's is my fave!



random ? the 1.0.1 in your signature means what? i never asked figured i would. thanks

i love the LOLTorts. we should def have our own site.. i love lolcats too...


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 30, 2011)

jaden21 said:


> [
> random ? the 1.0.1 in your signature means what? i never asked figured i



Hi Jaden:

1.1.1 would mean that the person has one male, one female and one baby as yet un-sexed.


----------



## Marty333 (May 20, 2011)

Nova and I just want to say thank you to Josh for the awesome prizes


----------



## Fernando (May 20, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Nova and I just want to say thank you to Josh for the awesome prizes



What were they?!?


----------



## Marty333 (May 20, 2011)

A turtle kite thing and a TFO shirt


----------



## Fernando (May 20, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> A turtle kite thing and a TFO shirt



Post some pictures with the TFO shirt on now! haha


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 20, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> Marty333 said:
> 
> 
> > A turtle kite thing and a TFO shirt
> ...



Haha!


----------



## theresal (Aug 21, 2011)

SnakeyeZ said:


> FernandoM said:
> 
> 
> > Marty333 said:
> ...



Even though the contest is over, I really enjoyed the photos. Thank you everyone for posting. I was really ROTFL. Maybe it should be an annual contest?


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow! Until this thread got resurrected, I never realized how much of it I missed! Great stuff and congrats to the winners!


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 8, 2011)

Awesome fun way to p;lay with pics. Thanks for the url!!!


----------

